# Tapatalk Help



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I got the tapatalk app from get jar since the rootzwiki app is down ATM. And i got my rootzwiki account added and I figured why not delete my xda app and add it to tapatalk too but I can't figure out how to do that lol. Anyone know how?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Search for xda from the tapatalk app, click on it, and sign in immediately just to be on the safe side. It should be listed with your others now, if not try looking pressing it and I think you can add it that way too.

sent from my dRo1d X via talkatap


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Where exactly do I search? Lol I've tried every where
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you just trying to find it? It's the 1st one under most active.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't find it, oh well lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

when you load up tapatalk the app, you should have an options like fav's search, etc. Search - xda - click on it, login - done


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

i got it, either me or phone was being stupid(most likely me). thanks guys


----------

